# Tale of X Gamers: Blood Ravens Log



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

*Tale of X Gamers: Blood Ravens, Ultramarines, Lamenters, and Chaos Log*

Hey guys,

I know some of you had followed my CF log. However I am sick of painting blue at the moment.

My plan is to start a new army this weekend which will be Blood Ravens. 

If anyone is interested I would like to make this thread a "Tale of" style log, where we can post our progress from week to week month to month whatever.

If anyone is interested please let me know, I plan to finish a list today of 1500 points and begin modeling etc.. tomorrow.

I am looking forward to this, and hope to get some others along for the ride.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo blood ravens, I quite like their scheme, I'd tag along with my Templars, but I've got another project on the go at the moment, anf the boys in black are sort of absorbed into that. I'll be watching your BRs progress though

Reaper


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

look forward to seeing the boys in red(and white and black) and hope it goed well:biggrin:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Right,

So I have the first tac squad prepped and ready for primer. Tonight hopefully I will have the first update with some paint.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I think if you want someone to go along, I will tag in. Most of my stuff is on its way in for my chaos army, but i do have the lord (Harry the Hammer model i just purchased from my FLGS this morning) and chosen to work on, I will mock them up and post pictures before moving to paint on them. I can even whip up my own 1500 list and see how it goes.

Hope you dont mind Arutha...


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

If you dont mind I would appreciate the chance to join you... I'll be assembling my Ultramarines Army. Just let me know the deadline and restrictions... cant wait.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone and Everyone is welcome.

My personal goal is to Finish a tactical squad and dreadnaught by the end of July. I am currently working on my 1500 pt list, I havnt played a game in 10 years so Im having to learn the game from the codex.

My goal in starting this is, to put together a 1500 pt list, that I can take to my local store to play with. 


Here is update number 1 not much to see yet.










Pictures are kinda crappy but just wanted to get something up. 










I think the basecoat of red is getting close, they look orange in the photo but i think that is the lighting. I will start highlighting today and update tonight or towmorrow. I am starting to question my decision to prime them white, but it does seem to add some volume and depth to the red. I will see how it goes.

Thanks for looking


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The red looks good! A little light to be blood ravens I think though, They seem to be darker than the red you have with these boys.

Looking good all the same


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

the shade of red is debatable, I have looked everywhere and it seems everyone has a diffrent interpretation.

Either way the lighting makes them look alot lighter. I will repost some better pics when i get the highlights done.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Count me in! 

Good to see some Blood Ravens. I'm going to start work on a small force of Lamenters mainly cos I want to paint yellow and fancy a small force of marines that are mostly 'veterans'. (if you'd survived most of your chapter being eaten by a hive fleet, not quite turning to chaos and generally having bad luck you'd be pretty hardore I reckon)

I've recently acquired a nice oop ver srg model to use as a test piece and as a stand-in captain. I plan to have him done by the end of June.

Then, by the end of July, I plan to have a unit of Sternguard done.

Good luck everyone, looking forawrd to seeing some great models k:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow I am stoked to see the thread is picking up some steam. Shame I cannot edit the title of the thread to add everyone. Anyways good luck to everyone and I am looking forward to seeing your works.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

No problem. I am doing some assembely right now. By the end of July I plan to complete my Harry the Hammer -turned - Kharne the Betrayer, a squad of 'freestyle' berserkers, and Terminator Librarian. I am assembeling the beserkers (freestyle) and converting Harry right now, and will have pictures at first avaliable chance.

-TD

Arutha, you can just edit the original post you made and add all our names in, there is an edit button on the bottom of the window pane with your text in it.

I also see it is three loyalists and a single traitor >.< means i must work twice as hard for the Dark Gods.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I would suggest darkening the ravens a little, from your pictures they do seem a little too light in shade. 

If you still have any GW inks, it's suggest 2:1 Red to flesh wash thinned about half with water. Alternatively you could make a wash of scab red.

Otherwise nice work though.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok Cool I will update the post accordingly.


Well I have suffered a set back of pretty epic proportions. I went to prime the rest of the squad. I knew in my heart it was to breezy out, so I have the primer crud dust all over there legs.

Long story short they are soaking in degreaser in preparation for round 2 I suppose. Which is probably for the best, I could just not get the shade of red I wanted with the white base.

But never fear a squad of scouts are on deck and ready to roll. Updates coming soon.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Crisis Averted!!!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is my 1500 list I will be making. I am waiting for my Chaos Space Marine Renegade Strike Force box to come in (hopefully friday) to get the last of the bits i need to complete my Kharne conversion and choosen.

Kharne the Betrayer
4 Chaos Terminators w/ Icon of Khorne, 2 Combi-Meltas, HF
Land Raider

5 Chosen w/ Icon of Chaos Glory, 4 Meltaguns, Flamer

9 Chaos Space Marines w/ Icon of Chaos Glory, 2 Meltaguns
1 Aspiring Champion w/ Power Fist
Rhino

9 Chaos Space Marines w/ Icon of Chaos Glory, 2 Meltaguns
1 Aspiring Champion w/ Power Fist
Rhino

Vindicator w/ Daemonic Possession

Defiler w/ 2 Close Combat Arms

1500/1500

Here are my timeline estimates:
Late June to Early July
Early to Mid July
August
September
October
November

My Version 2 involves switching Kharne out for a Chaos Terminator Lord with the Blood Feeder and Combi-Melta, and switching the Flamer for another Meltagun in the chosen


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Good luck with that, but watch the colours, isn't red text reserved for mod usage?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Edited XD I forgotted that little detail


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

Finished my drop pod this weekend and started to work on my captain last night. I'll post pics as soon as I get my hands on my friends camera haha. I'll also post my list after work. Stay strong gent's!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool cant wait to see some pics!

Well i changed my recipe for RED and am much happier with the result. I will post some updates of the scouts tomorrow afternoon.

I have not played in years, so I am struggling putting a list together.

I currently have.

1 Tactical squad, plan on using a Heavy Bolter and melta gun, and PF on seargant
1 Scout Squad bolters shotgun, heavy bolter
1 Scout Squad Snipers
1 Captain
1 Dreadnaught

I would probably never use 2 scout squads but am going to paint them anyways.


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

So my army will end up at 1000 points but ill make up the 500 pts difference with the beginnings of my next army. So heres my Ultramarines make up: 

Captain & Command Squad with Drop Pod 

2 Tactical Squads w 2 drop pods 

5 man Terminator Squad.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Its a little light red. A bit darker Would be better


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

GD mold line on the seargants head, ill get it!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good progress Art! Very neat paint job and excellent colours. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Nice I like the way they are coming along. cant wait to see more painted up.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks,

I will get some updates tonight. I have kinda hit a wall with these guys.. (hate painting faces) really looking forward to moving on to another unit.

I have a captain started that I am really looking forward to finishing.


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

yikes guys couldn't log on last week, site was being weird. I just bought a camera last night but my sister decided to borrow it for her summer trip. I'll post asap. Ive finished the command squad and drop pod and have started work on the tact squad.


----------



## davidg32 (Dec 19, 2008)

So after some play testing Ive decided to halt with the nilla marines and have been swayed towards the dark sides and will be completing my world eaters army. Converted my terminator lord with daemon weapon this weekend will post pics when I get my camera back.


----------

